# Mozart sonata in C minor arranged for string quartet mvt. 1-2!



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

I would love to see what you guys think! I just finished the 2nd movement, will start 3rd tomorrow! Not sure how long it will take


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks, I like the sound of the incisive phrasing on the strings.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks for the reply! Here is a draft of movement 3!

https://drive.google.com/open?id=189G9FyaXtEwyoIDrhiZ30RRajG5kMcN2


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I’ll listen later, I’m in a rush to catch a tube train now, 

Can you adjust your programme to explore different temperaments? People tell me that quartets normally make microtonal adjustments to make harmonies expressive, your software may be a good way to explore that. And similarly for different vibrato (maybe straight tone at the start of the note and a little vibrato at the end, like some singers do, that could be an interesting experiment.) 

The keyboard is quite a limiting instrument really.


----------

